# While in university what job is the best...?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

While in University what is the best job to make money but only part time and enough to pay rent?


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Pimp, or drug dealer, or drug dealing pimp, or pimping drug dealer. I'd also consider being a weatherman.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Look for a job on campus. Most University student jobs typically pay more than minimum wage, and some jobs are with the union and pay pretty well. They're also more flexible with hours, plus it's easy to get to work right after class.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Not for everyone but for 1 weekend/month and 1 night/week the Reserves will pay the rent plus reimburse 50% tuition. Guaranteed summer job, useful experience and no obligations... lots of university students there. They usually have a bus from uni or a refund for transportation even


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> Not for everyone but for 1 weekend/month and 1 night/week the Reserves will pay the rent plus reimburse 50% tuition. Guaranteed summer job, useful experience and no obligations... lots of university students there. They usually have a bus from uni or a refund for transportation even


I was going to suggest bartending... (I'm a bartender) but the reserves are probably a better option.


----------



## Woody (Oct 30, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> Not for everyone but for 1 weekend/month and 1 night/week the Reserves will pay the rent plus reimburse 50% tuition. Guaranteed summer job, useful experience and no obligations... lots of university students there. They usually have a bus from uni or a refund for transportation even


Go ROTP and get your tuition paid for, plus salary in exchange for 10 years (5 after school). Where else are you going to get paid, while getting an education, then 5 years of guaranteed work and experience?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I worked in on-campus coffee shops and bars through nigh-on 7 years of university. It can wreak havoc with your sleep though.


----------



## Woody (Oct 30, 2012)

MoneyGal said:


> I worked in on-campus coffee shops and bars through nigh-on 7 years of university. It can wreak havoc with your sleep though.


People like you helped me get through University, and I don't drink cofee.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I delivered pizza for a mom-and-pop style place. Kept me in beer and gas money and I could even deduct a portion of my car expenses at tax time. But, my better job was the summer construction gig that had me working as many hours as I could handle as long as the sun was shining. Knowing that I didn't have to work part time if school demands got too high was worth a lot.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Woody said:


> Go ROTP and get your tuition paid for, plus salary in exchange for 10 years (5 after school). Where else are you going to get paid, while getting an education, then 5 years of guaranteed work and experience?


The years in school are even counted for pension/severance etc, masters or additional education can be 100% reimbursed, books/supplies/clothes etc included. But that's not part time, it's more like random-whenever-and-wherever time on short notice etc. The reserves is all voluntary basis (but still paid) and preplanned unless there's a natural disaster etc. Not sure why more students don't jump on that


----------



## Woody (Oct 30, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> The years in school are even counted for pension/severance etc, masters or additional education can be 100% reimbursed, books/supplies/clothes etc included.


I'm aware, I'm currently still in my obligatory service period.  They cut out severance pay this year however.


----------

